# [login] impossible

## pums974

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec login.

En effet, lorsque je suis sur un TTY et que je cherche à me connecter j'obtiens ca :

```

# login

tux login : root

"System

Mot de passe : 

Identifiant de connexion incorrect

```

Il me fais la même choses quand je tente de me connecter via gdm. Mais ca marche via ssh.

C'est apparut lors du dernier redémarrage, toutes MàJ faites.

J'ai vérifié mes fichiers shadow et passwd, sans y voir de problemes.

Voilà mon emerge --info (au cas où)

```

# emerge --info sys-apps/shadow

Portage 2.1.11.30 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.2-gentoo_Perso x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.2-gentoo_Perso-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 19 Oct 2012 07:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.8 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4::gnome

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo desktop-effects eva gamerlay-stable games kde laurentb multimedia portato retroshare-overlay science systemd ubuntu voyageur x11 vmware virtualization qt mozilla kvm kde-sunset gentoo-guis gnome Local

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CPPFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/tree/../distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--complete-graph y --with-bdeps y --autounmask y --misspell-suggestions y -D -j8 --load-average 8"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch parallel-install protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed "

LINGUAS="fr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/tree/../packages"

PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND="lbunzip2"

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND="lbzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lbzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage/tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/eva /var/lib/layman/gamerlay /var/lib/layman/games /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/laurentb /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/portato /var/lib/layman/retroshare-overlay /var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/systemd /var/lib/layman/ubuntu /var/lib/layman/voyageur /var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/virtualization /var/lib/layman/qt /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/kvm /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/gentoo-guis /var/lib/layman/gnome /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm avahi bash-completion berkdb branding btrfs bzip2 cairo cli colord consolekit cxx dbus directfb dri emboss encode exif fam fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran g3dvl gdbm gif git gles glew gnome gnome-keyring gpm gsl gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv icu introspection ipv6 java joystick jpeg kde kvm lcms libnatspec libnotify lm_sensors lto lzma mad minimal mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mpi-threads mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin nspluginwrapper ntfs nvidia offensive ogg opencl opengl openmp openvg opus pam pango pcre pdf pdo phonon php plasma pmu png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python python3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg system-sqlite systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb vdpau vorbis wayland webgl webkit wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeitgeist zeroconf zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="flow karbon krita sheets stage words" ELIBC="glibc" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="lexmark" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 was built with the following:

USE="acl (multilib) nls pam xattr -audit -cracklib (-selinux) -skey"

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

As-tu eu récemment une mise à jour de PAM ou de GCC ?

La seule solution que je vois est de démarrer un LiveCD/LiveUSB, de chrooter la partition et de lancer revdep-rebuild.

----------

## pums974

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu eu récemment une mise à jour de PAM ou de GCC ? 

 

GCC je ne crois pas, PAM c'est possible.

 *Quote:*   

> La seule solution que je vois est de démarrer un LiveCD/LiveUSB, de chrooter la partition et de lancer revdep-rebuild.

 

J'arrive à me connecter dessu en ssh, donc je peux "l'utiliser".

Un revdep-rebuild ne rebuild rien du tout, donc ca à l'air d'aller de ce coté la.

----------

## pums974

Je viens de vérifier, pas d'emerge ni de pam ni de gcc depuis plus de 10j alors que lors de mes précédents reboot je n'ai eu aucun problèmes.

Un remerge de pam ne change rien.

Un remerge de shadow non plus

----------

## xaviermiller

- vois tu quelque chose dans /var/log/message quand tu te connectes via login ?

- as-tu bien lu les messages à la fin d'emerge (elogs) ?

- as-tu bien mis à jour les fichiers de config (avec dispatch-conf ou etc-update) ?

----------

## pums974

 *Quote:*   

> - vois tu quelque chose dans /var/log/messages quand tu te connectes via login ? 

 

```
Oct 19 14:54:10 tux login[16691]: pam_securetty(login:auth): access denied: tty 'pts/0' is not secure !

Oct 19 14:54:14 tux login[16691]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/pts/0' FOR 'root', Authentication failure
```

 *Quote:*   

> - as-tu bien lu les messages à la fin d'emerge (elogs) ?
> 
> - as-tu bien mis à jour les fichiers de config (avec dispatch-conf ou etc-update) ? 

 

Oui et Oui.

----------

## pums974

Ce que je trouve bizzard, c'est le "System qui s'affiche entre le login et le mdp

 *Quote:*   

> # login
> 
> tux login : root 
> 
> "System 
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm... est-ce que ton fichier /etc/securetty aurait été corrompu ?

Il provient du paquet shadow

----------

## pums974

non je crois pas :

```
# cat /etc/securetty

# /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.

# See securetty(5) and login(1).

console

vc/0

vc/1

vc/2

vc/3

vc/4

vc/5

vc/6

vc/7

vc/8

vc/9

vc/10

vc/11

vc/12

tty0

tty1

tty2

tty3

tty4

tty5

tty6

tty7

tty8

tty9

tty10

tty11

tty12

tts/0

ttyS0

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais le message d'erreur mentionne /dev/pts/0...

----------

## pums974

Oui, c'est vrai, au temps pour moi.

Je l'ai rajouté, ca ne change rien.

Si je ne m'abuse, pts c'est parce que je suis connecté en ssh.

Mais mon problème apparait aussi quand je tente de me connecter en local via un tty ou via gdm.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne piste. Mais corrigez moi si je me trompe.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais pourrais-tu voir s'il y a un message d'erreur dans /var/log/messages quand tu te connectes sur la console ?

----------

## pums974

Oui, il y en a un :

```

Oct 19 10:55:57 tux login[5665]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'alex', Authentication failure

Oct 19 10:56:03 tux login[5665]: pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/tty1 ruser= rhost=  user=root

Oct 19 10:56:06 tux login[5665]: FAILED LOGIN (2) on '/dev/tty1' FOR 'root', Authentication failure

```

EDIT : 

J'avais du faire une erreur dans mon mot de passe ce matin   :Embarassed: 

en local (uniquement en local), je peut me connecter en root (mais pas en tant qu'alex)

après je peut faire un su - alex et ca marche

je viens de rechanger mon mot de passe d'alex, au cas ou, mais ca ne change rien.

c'est tout de même bizzard tout ca...

----------

## boozo

'alute

hormis l'erreur de pwd en root... je dirais que ça ressemble à ce pb donc çà ne coute rien de vérifier   :Wink: 

Sinon autres pistes : un keymap incorrect et des caractères "spéciaux" dans le pwd de ton user ?

----------

## pums974

bien vu boozo, mais je suis incapable de verifier les fichiers de conf de pam.

les voilà :

```
for a in /etc/pam.d/{login,system-local-login,system-login,system-auth}; do echo "$a"; cat -n "$a"; done

/etc/pam.d/login

     1   auth       required   pam_securetty.so

     2   auth       include   system-local-login

     3   account    include   system-local-login

     4   password   include   system-local-login

     5   session    include   system-local-login

/etc/pam.d/system-local-login

     1   auth      include      system-login

     2   account      include      system-login

     3   password   include      system-login

     4   session      include      system-login

/etc/pam.d/system-login

     1   auth      required   pam_shells.so 

     2   auth      required   pam_nologin.so 

     3   auth      include      system-auth

     4   auth      optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so

     5                

     6   account      required   pam_access.so 

     7   account      required   pam_nologin.so 

     8   account      include      system-auth

     9    

    10   password   include      system-auth

    11   password   optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so

    12    

    13   session         optional        pam_loginuid.so

    14   session      required   pam_env.so 

    15   session      include      system-auth

    16   -session   optional   pam_ck_connector.so nox11

    17   -session   optional   pam_systemd.so

    18   session      optional   pam_gnome_keyring.so auto_start

    19     

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

     1   auth      required   pam_env.so 

     2   auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

     3   auth      optional   pam_permit.so

     4    

     5   account      required   pam_unix.so 

     6   account      optional   pam_permit.so

     7    

     8   password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass  nullok sha512 shadow 

     9   password   optional   pam_permit.so

    10    

    11   session      required   pam_limits.so 

    12   session      required   pam_env.so 

    13   session      required   pam_unix.so 

    14   session      optional   pam_permit.so

```

pour les autres pistes, j'ai toujours le problem avec un mot de passe trivial "123"

----------

## boozo

J'ai certaines différences sur /etc/pam.d/system-login et /etc/pam.d/system-auth chez moi (et les 2 lignes avec le "-" ne me disent rien de bon mais je n'ai pas vérifié les synthaxes acceptables  :Confused:  )

Des merges successifs un peu hatifs peut-être ?

```
/etc/pam.d/system-login

     1   auth      required   pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed

     2   auth      required   pam_shells.so 

     3   auth      required   pam_nologin.so 

     4   auth      include   system-auth

     5                

     6   account      required   pam_access.so 

     7   account      required   pam_nologin.so 

     8   account      include   system-auth

     9   account      required   pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed 

    10    

    11   password   include      system-auth

    12    

    13   session              optional    pam_loginuid.so

    14   session      required   pam_env.so 

    15   session      optional   pam_lastlog.so 

    16   session      include   system-auth

    17   session      optional   pam_ck_connector.so nox11

    18   session      optional   pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

    19   session      optional   pam_mail.so

    20     

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

     1   auth      required   pam_env.so 

     2   auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

     3   auth      optional   pam_permit.so

     4    

     5   account      required   pam_unix.so 

     6   account      optional   pam_permit.so

     7    

     8   password   required   pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

     9   password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

    10   password   optional   pam_permit.so

    11    

    12   session      required   pam_limits.so 

    13   session      required   pam_env.so 

    14   session      required   pam_unix.so 

    15   session      optional   pam_permit.so

```

btw, pour le pwd, j'aurais plutôt essayé avec une chaîne sans aucune adhérence possible (caps, numlock, etc) qqsoit la map i.e. "fghj"

----------

## pums974

Ben je comprend pas ces fichiers alors j'ai jamais fais de merge manuel.

C’était peut être une erreur d'ailleur.

Et du coup je sais pas trop ce que je peut changer dans ces fichiers.

j'ai essayé d'enlever les deux lignes avec -devant, ca ne change rien

----------

## boozo

Ces fichiers de paramétrage de pam sont fournis par le package pambase. Y virer des lignes comme çà n'est pas tres conseillé c'est pourquoi je t'ai donné le mien en support.

Si tu n'as rien touché dedans depuis des lustres via etc-update, il est possible qu'au fil du temps, des changement de code dans gdm aient rendu certaines choses "inconsistantes" ; c'est une hypothèse et ce qui marchait précédement car le code le supportait encore ne marche plus ensuite.

Par acquis de conscience, je ferais un tar de /etc/pam.d avant de le virer et repasser un oneshot sur pambase histoire d'être sûr du coup avant un reboot. Et si rien ne change ensuite on passe à d'autres tests   :Wink: 

Edit: Faire aussi un #revdep-rebuild -iv ensuite pour s'assurer que le tryptique pam/pambase/shadow est bien ok

----------

## boozo

Je me permets de reposter exceptionnellement du fait de l'ouverture récente de ce tracker dur b.g.o (see =>  #439008)

Tu es bien en oprenrc-0.11 d'après ton emerge --info donc le downgrade en 0.10.5 semble la solution temporairement   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

A priori, upgrade en 0.11.1 plutôt, ça devrait régler le souchi. C'est sensé régler https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438932 qui me semble être... le même bug !

----------

## pums974

Effectivement je ne semble pas être le seul a avoir ce problème

J'ai suivit les explications du commentaire 24 de https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438932#c24.

c'est à dire 

openrc-0.11.1

udev-init-scripts-17-r1

rc-update add udev sysinit

rc-update add udev-mount sysinit

(d'ailleur j'avais déja tout bon, sauf udev-mount )

Malheureusement sans succé.

EDIT: mais passer à openrc 0.10.5 résoud bien le problème. Merci.

----------

